# Rear Brake caliper component ?



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm having a blank at the moment.
What is the long rod and round metal/plastic end component on the rear brake caliper called? 
For some reason my mind is thinking balance piston, but I'm not sure. 
Only the rear's have the component.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It acts as a vibration damper to control rear brake squeal.

Rob


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

But what is the name of it?:th_salute:


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Rob
I can work with the name "vibration damper" :smile:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> But what is the name of it?:th_salute:


Probably called a damper.

Lets call it 'The rear brake caliper, sealed rubber dampened, frequency control device' uk uk uk,

Rob


----------



## gbaker (Aug 29, 2015)

Does anybody know how to get this damper off. Does it turn off?? I need to lubricate the slides as they are sticking badly


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The shaft has a hex at the caliper mount side…..it unscrews, same as a bolt…..use a good, well fitting wrench to avoid roundoff.

Rob


----------

